# yes!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*my other girl is in labour and started to push, so no late night for me tonight not like the other night when i never got to bed till 4am *


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww cool..:thumbup1:


Tell her to push for me....lol

All the best Lyn xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck, don't forget the updates if you get a chance


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh wow!!! good luck to you both and to your other mummy and kits x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thanx i will updats as and when i can in between pushes  my bums numb already *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh dear 1st one is coming out tail 1st  *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww nooo  hopefully she will be ok !!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

It happens a lot, don't panic!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ok just been born and making a little noise phew that was hard *


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!! The rest should be easier


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*bugger no 2 that was quick *


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL, like shelling peas


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*if only it was that simple for us  no noise from the 2nd one yet  *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*2nd one is moving *


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

This is gripping!  I'm pressing refresh like a crazy woman! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl  well one and two are ok but more to come *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww lots of squeaking *


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent! Squeeking kittens!  You're going to have a noisy household with so many kittens running around!  xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*number 3     *


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo more kitties:biggrin:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*number 4      *


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Whoop whoop! Bring it on! xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwwww keep pushing Mummy. Scream the place down babies. 
Congrats Lyn hunni. Big Purrrs & Hugz. xxx don't forget TKW


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Purrrrfect said:


> Awwwwww keep pushing Mummy. Scream the place down babies.
> Congrats Lyn hunni. Big Purrrs & Hugz. xxx don't forget TKW


*i wont huni i will post shortly  *


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww well done mummy cat 
congrats to you all, is 4 what was expected? or more to come? x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O nice, quick and easy and in the day. You won't get much better than that! Congratulations.

Lzi


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> O nice, quick and easy and in the day. You won't get much better than that! Congratulations.
> 
> Lzi


*Thanx liz *



jinxys_owner said:


> awww well done mummy cat
> congrats to you all, is 4 what was expected? or more to come? x


*not sure if she has more or not maybe 1 more  but im happy with 4 *


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay more furbabies congratulations & well done mum. Your house must be full of kittens now and i bet you are loving it.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> Yay more furbabies congratulations & well done mum. Your house must be full of kittens now and i bet you are loving it.


*thanx it is the others will be 6weeks tomorow oh how time flys  5 yest and just had 5th baby 2 mins ago  so 15 babies in all    *


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay!!!! hip hip hooorraaaayyyy!!!! Fantastic news !!! Five healthy babies - that is excellent. Am so happy for you - lets hope they all do very well indeed. Looking forward to seeing the piccies in due course. 

Welcome to the world little ones!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thanx it is the others will be 6weeks tomorow oh how time flys  5 yest and just had 5th baby 2 mins ago  so 15 babies in all    *


awww wow!!!  god i would love to come to your house and see all the kitties!! 

Hope they are all keeping very well, and mummy cats are doing well to

xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Reading through.....Glad all went well...

Your numb bum was worth it thou...llol:yesnod:


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the safe arrival of the kitties.
May has definitely been the month for new kitties!

Pictures please !!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Reading through.....Glad all went well...
> 
> Your numb bum was worth it thou...llol:yesnod:


*thanx hun yep numb bum defo worth its weight  and boy does it carry some weight pmsl  *



Cat Lover Chris said:


> Congrats on the safe arrival of the kitties.
> May has definitely been the month for new kitties!
> 
> Pictures please !!


*
it has hasnt it , i will get piccies of them all very soon, i want mums to settle with their babies before i start mucking them around  thanx to everyone who sat with me, bet you didnt get a numb bum though  *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

congratz hun !!!! and look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thanx Stacey hows your babies doing *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww they are fine all asleep with big tums


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thanx it is the others will be 6weeks tomorow oh how time flys  5 yest and just had 5th baby 2 mins ago  so 15 babies in all    *


YAH! well done mummy!  & gran-mummy! Hope the bums ok lol!! :blushing:


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *so 15 babies in all    *


You've beaten us, we only have 14!! Mind you we're pretty sure Lursa is pregnant too.

Congratulations and I'm glad the numb bum was worth it


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well me bums now got its feeling back 
And babies are doing ok  still havnt looked to see what sex they all are,
but i will in a day or so when i find out what colours i may have as well  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear all babies are doing well and feeling is returning to your nether regions :ciappa:
Looking forward to kittie pics once they are settled :001_smile:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Awwww well done to mum and kittens but 15 kittens in all bloody hell lol

All these May kittens bless, come on Belle get your arse in gear  you are lagging behind girl!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the 5 kittens, its funny how they all 3 mums ended up having the same amount 

looking forward to seeing the pics and glad you have feeling in your bottom again lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

14? 15? Some of you are gluttons for punishment aren't you!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol but they are lovely i cant resist  i had pinkbambi and her son here today to meet her 2 new babies  she had lots of cuddles  from the kittens not me lol *


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new babies  Looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats Lyn hunni on your new little furballs! I can't wait for piccies! xx


----------

